# [ 2013 ] Rescinding Contract with Westgate



## sunstar715

Hello all,

I've read up quite a bit on here and have decided to cancel my contract with west gate.  I just have one question, and it is probably a really dumb one.  What is the contract number?  Where on the contract for purchase can I find that?  I know its probably very obvious, but I want to be 100% sure I am doing this right.

Thank you!!


----------



## theo

*Contract number doesn't really matter if you provide a copy...*



sunstar715 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've read up quite a bit on here and have decided to cancel my contract with west gate.  I just have one question, and it is probably a really dumb one.  What is the contract number?  Where on the contract for purchase can I find that?  I know its probably very obvious, but I want to be 100% sure I am doing this right.
> 
> Thank you!!



I have never had (...and would never have) any involvement of any kind with the Westgate Weasels and / or their sales documents, so I've never actually seen their paperwork. Nonetheless, a sufficient answer to your question is still very simple and very straightforward...

Don't delay preparing and sending your rescission letter if you can't readily find a "contract number" anywhere in your documents. Just prepare and sign your rescission letter (...both you and spouse must sign, if you are married and both of you signed the original contract) and simply make reference to and provide Westgate with an actual _*photocopy*_ (...*keep* the originals) of the specific contract you are cancelling. With *or* without a "contract number", it will thereby be very clear and obvious exactly what contract you are cancelling. 

The clock is ticking. Get writing and get to the Post Office to send your rescission by certified mail. 
You don't want to have *anything* to do with Wastegate and this rescission is a very wise and important decision and action for you to complete --- correctly and in a timely manner. 

Cancellation period varies from state to state and you *must* have your rescission letter *postmarked* within the period applicable to the state in which you made your purchase (that state is not specified in your post). Failing to meet the applicable state rescission deadline would essentially be an irreversible error on your part.

You will undoubtedly get phone calls from Wastegate later. *DO NOT* take those calls! The calls will just be "offers" to "sweeten" the deal as they desperately try to salvage the disappearing sale (...and commission). 
A properly executed rescission letter will stand alone and tall and will take care of everything; you need not have *any* further conversation with those parasites for *any* reason. Just remind yourself what happened the last time you listened to them. 

Get writing, good luck --- and good riddance to your (soon to be rescinded) Wastegate  purchase.


----------



## csxjohn

sunstar715 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've read up quite a bit on here and have decided to cancel my contract with west gate.  I just have one question, and it is probably a really dumb one.  What is the contract number?  Where on the contract for purchase can I find that?  I know its probably very obvious, but I want to be 100% sure I am doing this right.
> 
> Thank you!!



+1 for Theo's suggestion of sending a copy of your contract.


----------



## Unlucky2.1.2012

*Contract Number location*

Sunstar715,

I just recently rescinded my Westgate contract as well. When reading the page "Contract for Purchase and Sale"  the contract number is located at the bottom right just underneath the sellers signature block. It is a 13 digit number with a dash, that same number appears in different locations on almost all the paper work. if you have the CD its given clearly labeled there. I hope this was a help to you. Let me know if there is anything else I can help with. Westgate is full of slimy weasels, glad you are taking the proper steps to rid yourself of future financial demons.


----------



## sunstar715

Is it the one that is the same as your member number on the card, with a dash and 3 digits following?





Unlucky2.1.2012 said:


> Sunstar715,
> 
> I just recently rescinded my Westgate contract as well. When reading the page "Contract for Purchase and Sale"  the contract number is located at the bottom right just underneath the sellers signature block. It is a 13 digit number with a dash, that same number appears in different locations on almost all the paper work. if you have the CD its given clearly labeled there. I hope this was a help to you. Let me know if there is anything else I can help with. Westgate is full of slimy weasels, glad you are taking the proper steps to rid yourself of future financial demons.


----------



## ydididothis

*Help please!!! ASAP*

Please help!! Just left WGSM and stupid me signed contract. After speaking with my dad i clearly need to cancel. My husband and I had our 2 little children with us so we were cinstantly distracted. After signing (6 hrs later) my kids were running wild. The closing officer stepped away ti make copies of my paperwork for me. She came back and got me and told me to sign this paper stating she placed my papers in my binder...well i did (finally getting out of there) and later i checked and the only thing i have is my dayline proposal paper. No Cd. Nothing else!!!! These ppl knew i was concerned bc i had asked about time i had to back out if i changed my mind. What do i need to send to cancel this contract? Simple instructions please! I didnt even know what timeshare was until today. And still dont really understand it!!!!  PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## ydididothis

Could someone who sucessfully cancelled contract please email a sample of your letter? (Not with your info on it of course.  i cant sleep just waiting on the post office to open!! And do i send back this binder too? I cant believe they lied about giving me my paperwork. That just proves how crooked they are!!


----------



## Passepartout

We are glad you found us. Simply write a letter, nothing fancy, just I/we wish to exercise our right to rescind contract #_______, dated 7/__/2013

Signed______&______

Send it to the address in your packet with a copy of the contract. Say that all materials will beshipped separately. Send it USPS Certified, return receipt.

Stay off the phone. Nothing good will come of talking to them.

Best wishes, now get some rest.

Jim


----------



## ydididothis

Thank you so much for your help. I was going to call this morning. They gave me their personal cell numbers. Probably not the real numbers! Lol. Thank you again for your time. I will take a nap now :zzz:


----------



## theo

*Additional thoughts...*



ydididothis said:


> <snip> *I was going to call* this morning. They gave me their personal cell numbers. <snip>



*DO NOT* make (...*or* take) *any* phone calls on this matter at any time! The written word rules all and *no* possible good can result from having any such (legally meaningless) phone conversation with deceitful people who clearly do not have your interests at heart, but only their own financial gain in mind. 

Get your letter of rescission written and sent by certified mail. Forget *any* meaningless phone conversation. The law is on your side --- the hungry sales weasels are not. Let the law do its' designed work for you.

A few additional thoughts:
1. You and your spouse both signed the contract. Accordingly, both must also sign the rescission letter.
2. Make sure you send your letter of rescission to the correct address, which should be clearly specified somewhere within your paperwork. Do not just incorrectly assume that sending your rescission letter back to the same resort address where you had your "sales experience" is either proper or sufficient; that's not so.
3. It would not hurt to include a photocopy (...keep all originals) of the contract documents bearing your signatures, so that there is absolutely no possibility of any questions or any "manufactured confusion" concerning exactly what it is that you are cancelling.

You're fortunate to have found this site in time to rescind. You really don't want *anything* to do with Westgate, buying into truly lousy system practices and policies and at obscenely inflated developer pricing.

P.S. I am concerned that you say you signed a document acknowledging receipt of all materials in a binder, yet you now indicate never having actually confirmed for yourself while there on site that this was even true. 
With that observation in mind, do you even *have* cancellation rights info and a rescission address?


----------



## ydididothis

No i donot have any psperwork besides the dayline proposal. Its the written copy of the purchase price. Down pymt. Dues. Monthly pymt. It is signed by us both though. Yeah she had me sign saying papers were in my binder. And she left. I didnt think she would be lying. She was at my binder when i came back over there from the bathroom eith kids in tote.  Should i just end copy of this? It has an acct number in it. I can send copies of our owner cards that has our acct number on it.


----------



## ydididothis

Ok. Found paperwork behind a "secret velcro slot" i did call the closing officer to ask nicely where it is that i wanted to read up on it. So do i send copies of everything??


----------



## theo

ydididothis said:


> Ok. Found paperwork behind a "secret velcro slot" i did call the closing officer to ask nicely where it is that i wanted to read up on it. *So do i send copies of everything?*?



No. Now that you have belatedly located the applicable contract paperwork, you need *only* send a simple, straightforward letter of rescission as already previously described earlier within this thread. In your letter, make specific reference to the date and location of purchase, and include very specific reference to the assigned "account number" you have now found and mentioned. Send the letter by certified mail (not by FedEx, not by UPS, not by email, not by carrier pigeon), so that USPS issues to you a date-stamped receipt which is documentary *proof* of actual postmark. You can also request a "return receipt" signature, but this option is much less important than obtaining (...and keeping) the hand-stamped proof of date of actual postmark of your rescission letter. In your letter, also overtly state that you will be returning any and all issued "owner materials" under separate cover and separate mailing (...your later failure to do so would likely result in Westgate lawfully deducting $50 from your deposit-refund-to-be). You may not (and probably won't) actually see that deposit refund completed for a few weeks.

The Westgate Weasels *will* call you once they receive your letter of rescission, in a desperate last-ditch effort to try to "sweeten" and /or salvage the deal (...and to try to save their disappearing commission). 
To repeat earlier advice provided to you by several different people, *do not take those calls and do not have any further oral conversation with these people after you mail the rescission letter*. The law will take care of all the rest. As low as Westgate might be, they are not going to risk playing any games (...except for the desperate, inevitable and imminent "please save our sale" phone call, which you hopefully won't even answer...). With a properly prepared and timely submitted contract rescission, playing any further games with the rescinding (former) buyer would be a clear, overt and actionable violation of state law on the part of the developer. Even the slimy pond scum at Westgate very clearly understand that they have *no* other choice than to process a properly submitted rescission and issue a refund of the purchase deposit.

You're dodging a serious bullet here and reversing a huge mistake while you still can. Count your blessings.

P.S. You have made reference to a "monthly payment". This suggests that you also financed this mistake. You *may* have to separately address the cancellation of that loan if there is a third party lender involved (check your paperwork). *IF* the loan is internally financed by Westgate themselves (which is quite possible, since banks have tended to stay away from Westgate since around 2009), your rescission letter will also suffice to initiate the termination of any applicable internal Westgate loan.


----------



## Passepartout

Ydididothis, it looks like you have the situation well in hand. If, after you get your refund and have breathed a deep sigh of relief, if timeshare still seems like a good way to vacation (it is), c'mon back and we'll happily show you how it's done for little to no upfront cost, and dealing with honorable people instead of whale poop.

We are conducting a little informal survey here to see and keep up a running total of how much money TUG has saved people by giving them the straight scoop on rescinding. If you wouldn't mind, about how much were you about to get on the hook for? So far in the last 4-5 years, the total verified- that we can locate a number on, and of course not countong those who just read the threads and rescind on their own, is over (drum roll, please) $600,000.

Jim


----------



## theo

*I respectfully disagree with this characterization...*



Passepartout said:


> <snip> ... c'mon back and we'll happily show you how it's done for little to no upfront cost, and dealing with honorable people instead of whale poop. <snip>



For the record, Westgate is considerably  *lower* than whale excrement on the ocean floor (IMnsHO).


----------



## Passepartout

First time I've been called cheritable after calling them whale poop. But if the shoe fits.......

I was appalled after reading that a TUGger, who knows their ways, still wanted a certain Wastegate week they found resale. Then found that since they would be resale buyers, they could only book at 90 days out instead of a year, that to exchange it would be $450 instead of $60, that they would have to pay for parking and internet. The TUGger, being skeptical, spoke to 4 at Wastegate HQ and verified this.

Not only does Wastegate screw new buyers, they make their product impossible to resell. SeaGull and co. have zero scruples. No redeeming values at all.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn

Passepartout said:


> .......
> 
> I was appalled after reading that a TUGger, who knows their ways, still wanted a certain Wastegate week they found resale. Then found that since they would be resale buyers, they could only book at 90 days out instead of a year, that to exchange it would be $450 instead of $60, that they would have to pay for parking and internet. The TUGger, being skeptical, spoke to 4 at Wastegate HQ and verified this.



I am so glad that member brought his thoughts to the board and found this out before it was too late.

A good lesson for us all, as much as we may think we know, there are things we need help with.


----------



## sunstar715

Thank you for all of the advice so far.  I know the general rule is NOT to answer any calls from them.  But the closing officer has been calling me and left me messages that he can't start the process until I speak with him.  I assume he is lying?


----------



## Passepartout

sunstar715 said:


> I assume he is lying?



That's a safe assumption. But I think that by now you are pretty well inoculated from their tricks. You know that the only person or department you care about is the one who issues the refunds. If he does get through to you and it's anything BUT assuring you when to expect your refund, hang up on him.

Odds are the only thing the closing officer wants to do is save his sale and commission. He will say ANYTHING to accomplish this.  If his lips are moving.....you know the rest. 

Jim


----------



## LannyPC

sunstar715 said:


> But the closing officer has been calling me and left me messages that he can't start the process until I speak with him.



Maybe as a (somewhat cruel) joke, call him back after all your rescission has been completed including money refunded.  Call back and say something along the lines of "Hi.  I'm returning your phone call.  Sorry I took so long to get back to you.  I was really busy figuring out what to do with all that money I saved by rescinding."  :rofl:


----------



## csxjohn

sunstar715 said:


> Thank you for all of the advice so far.  I know the general rule is NOT to answer any calls from them.  But the closing officer has been calling me and left me messages that he can't start the process until I speak with him.  I assume he is lying?



Because the closing officer is calling you, it is a certainty that the right people have received your rescission letter.  They have passed the word on to the closer to try to save a sale.

That closing officer is not the one who will process your rescission so you are right, he is lying.

(It would be nice to have a smiley of a lizard wagging its tongue here.)

Personally I would not bother to call him after you get your refund.


----------



## timeos2

csxjohn said:


> Because the closing officer is calling you, it is a certainty that the right people have received your rescission letter.  They have passed the word on to the closer to try to save a sale.
> 
> That closing officer is not the one who will process your rescission so you are right, he is lying.
> 
> (It would be nice to have a smiley of a lizard wagging its tongue here.)
> 
> Personally I would not bother to call him after you get your refund.



IF you decided to call him then you'd want to repeat, like a robot, "We are exercising our legal right to rescind the contract". Period. Oh, and when you are ready, "Goodbye".


----------



## Rent_Share

csxjohn said:


> That closing officer is not the one who will process your rescission so you are right, he is lying.
> 
> (It would be nice to have a smiley of a lizard wagging its tongue here.


----------



## csxjohn

Rent_Share said:


>



I like it.


----------



## sunstar715

Thanks guys for all of the advice. I will feel much more at ease once I actually get the refund. Haha.


----------



## sbray112

*Please help*

Just got back from vacation, purchased TS at WGSM, checked binder contract is not there. Need to send letter to rescind contract, I found a couple of addresses online just not sure which one is correct. I called and left message for the closing officer to see if they could email me a copy of the contract. My only fear is that they string me along until its to late. I didn't give any indication that i wanted to rescind only that i wanted to look over the contract.


----------



## Passepartout

For the amount of $$$ you'll save by rescinding, *mail* (not email, phone, fax, FedEx) to every address you have. Get a receipt that you've mailed it. You've found the thread where all the Wastegate rescission info is, just read it, and get a letter off within the 5 allowable days. If you talk to them, they will use every delaying tactic they can to get you beyond the rescission period.

The letter doesn't need to be fancy, just "I/We wish to exercise our right of rescission on contract #_________ Dated __/__/2013, signed_______ and_______. Promotional materials will be returned under separate cover. (do it or they will charge you $50)

Best of luck. We are glad you found TUG, and pray it's in time.

Jim

Here's the address if you can't find it:

Westgate Resorts, Corporate Headquarters
2801 Old Winter Garden Rd.
Ocoee, FL 34761



P.S. You'll know they received it when they start calling you to save the sale. Don't answer. No good will come of it.


----------



## sbray112

Thanks for that. 
On the promotional materials , do you think i should just send it back to the WGSM resort, or one of the other addresses.
also all the information i have found says 10 days, I made the purchase on Tuesday which would make Sunday 5 days. Do they count the weekend?
Do you think it would work if I rescind in person? its a 4 hour drive if you think it would work.


----------



## Passepartout

sbray112 said:


> Do you think it would work if I rescind in person? its a 4 hour drive if you think it would work.



*Absolutely NOT*! All that would accomplish is to give them another crack at you and to fabricate some lie that you didn't have a 'good enough reason' or something They can also 'lose' what you drop off. Use the USPS. TODAY! We recommend sending the letter certified with returned receipt, but all that's really necessary is the postmark.

You can bundle up their junk and UPS it to the resort. Save the receipt.

Jim


----------



## sbray112

Ok, found a post office that was opened. the one closest to me is closed on Saturday. got the letter mailed off. will keep you updated.

Thanks for all yor help


----------



## timeos2

sbray112 said:


> Thanks for that.
> On the promotional materials , do you think i should just send it back to the WGSM resort, or one of the other addresses.
> also all the information i have found says 10 days, I made the purchase on Tuesday which would make Sunday 5 days. Do they count the weekend?
> Do you think it would work if I rescind in person? its a 4 hour drive if you think it would work.



The important part is the letter postmark date within the 10 days allowed stating you are rescinding / cancelling the contract. Don't worry about the sales stuff. IF - and it isn't all that likely - they try to charge you for it then that is the time to box it up & return it but not until they ask.  They usually let that part slide. Congratulations on deciding to rescind a bad purchase decision in time.


----------



## jessica1

*HELP!*

Can anyone here help with cancelling a contract for the Westgate Travel Club? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Passepartout

jessica1 said:


> Can anyone here help with cancelling a contract for the Westgate Travel Club? Thank you in advance!



When did you buy?


----------



## jessica1

Yesterday. I messaged you and just received your reply.


----------



## SteelersRock3

We sent in our letter to rescind a little over 2 weeks ago and haven't heard anything from them.......how long does it take to get our refund??


----------



## theo

SteelersRock3 said:


> We sent in our letter to rescind a little over 2 weeks ago and haven't heard anything from them.......how long does it take to get our refund??



Your refund must be issued within 45 days, by law. With slimy Westgate (...if that is who you dealing with; your post doesn't specify) it may very well take _most_ of that allotted 45 day time period before you actually see your refund.

I assume (...hope, actually) that your letter was sent by certified mail, so that you have documentary proof of postmark date, if such proof should ever become necessary. I further hope that it was postmarked within the rescission period applicable for whatever state it was (no state is actually identified in your post) in which you made the timeshare purchase in the first place. The state in which you live is irrelevant; the state in which the contract was executed is generally the state whose rescission laws apply, unless a developer voluntarily chooses to allow (in writing) a longer rescission period (which is very rare, to say the least).

Rescission periods range from as few as 3 days (in 4 or 5 states) to 10 days (Florida and Tennessee only). For *most* states, the allotted rescission period is 5-7 days.


----------



## shouldvelistenedtowife

*timeshare*

I entered into a time share on Dec 30 2014 I need to get out but the did not give me a contract to write a rescission letter. I am still in town and want to go back and tell them to let me out! Advice needed!!!!


----------



## Passepartout

shouldvelistenedtowife said:


> I entered into a time share on Dec 30 2014 I need to get out but the did not give me a contract to write a rescission letter. I am still in town and want to go back and tell them to let me out! Advice needed!!!!



We are told that the contract is in a hidden, Velcro fastened pocket inside the back cover of the binder you got. Use the contract number, and write to the address in Ocoee, FL corporate office. DO NOT go to the sales office where you bought. All they will do is try to talk you out of rescinding, sweetening the deal, or delaying you beyond the rescinding period.

The letter needn't be complicated/ just 'I/We wish to excersise our right to rescind contract #_______ dated 12/__/2014. Return all deposits or down payments asap to_________.
Signed_________(husband)
_________(wife)

Promotional materials to be returned under separate cover. The drop them at the desk. Get a signature for them or send by pack mule.

Send it USPS certified w/return receipt. Keep the receipt

Good Luck, we're glad you found us in time.

Jim


----------



## shouldvelistenedtowife

Then what do I do after I have returned everything and all was done on a credit basis through westgate? I know it's late I just can't sleep knowing I put my family in this situation when they were what I had in mind when thinking this was good for us


----------



## LannyPC

shouldvelistenedtowife said:


> Then what do I do after I have returned everything and all was done on a credit basis through westgate?



Then you sit back and wait.  The credit may take as long as 45 days to see but Westgate is legally obligated to refund your money and rescind the contract.  Just make sure you follow the directions very carefully.

And again, as Passepartout said, do not phone anyone there and do not take any phone calls from Florida (or wherever it was you purchased).


----------



## Cheryl20772

shouldvelistenedtowife said:


> I entered into a time share on Dec 30 2014 I need to get out but the did not give me a contract to write a rescission letter. I am still in town and want to go back and tell them to let me out! Advice needed!!!!


Hey there... welcome to TUG 

If you have followed the above great advice, now just try to relax and know you caught the problem in time. Not all of us were so lucky. 

Now you can take a step back from this and gather some information to make an informed decision. Well done!


----------



## shouldvelistenedtowife

They just called me for the first time but did not answer. Now what should I do?


----------



## Passepartout

shouldvelistenedtowife said:


> They just called me for the first time but did not answer. Now what should I do?



Nothing. 

All they want to do is try to talk you out of rescinding, or delaying you from doing so. They will record any conversation and if you should express the slightest doubt as a courtesy to them, it will be transcribed and attributed to you wanting to continue with the sale.

That they've called you should only serve as evidence that they've received your letter. State law requires that they process your rescission. They don't have to give you a progress report or anything until, miraculously the money reappears in your credit card or checking account depending on how you paid them.

I know it's hard, but be patient. You've done the necessary part. Now it's up to them to do what is required.

Jim


----------



## thehopmart

Hello-

I am a new member and need HELP! I see that this thread is going on two years, but with Westgate, it is necessary...

We just got back from Orlando and signed up foolishly for a Westgate property. Three days later, we see this is a HUGE mistake. Thanks to all of the TUGBBS information (I am eternally grateful , I see that I have ten days to send a rescission (sp?) letter.

I found the well-hidden (crafty bastards) folder in the Velcro slot on the left side of "my briefcase". I have also contacted a law firm in FL. My questions? 

1) Can I take care of this myself by sending the letter certified mail?

2) What material(s) do I have send to back? I truly don't want ANYTHING, but I don't want to waste time, either. They "gave" us a tablet, cruise cards, and $1000 incentive with a "bonus" week at the Westgate resort. 

Thank you in advance for any help! I am so glad I found this site and plan on warning everybody about this BS scam!


----------



## Passepartout

(1) yes. With return receipt. Keep the receipt that you sent it in time. no lawyer needed. It's your right and they know it. Send to the address in Ocoee, FL.

(2) All of it. Note on your rescission letter that 'Promotional materials to be returned under separate cover'. Send it insured because of the tablet. We used to say send it by cheapest means, but they've upped the ante.


There are some sample scripts upthread to give you an idea what to include in the letter. You'll know they received it when some weasel calls to try to change your mind. Don't answer it. No good can come of it.

Glad you found us in time. How much did they try to dig you for? (we're keeping a tally) 

Jim


----------



## thehopmart

Hello Jim! 

Thank you for the advice! I am heading out to send my letter certified mail with return receipt since I am back in town. Definitely doing this myself; asked a lawyer and he wanted $1200 for a letter! 

I will return everything ASAP. Also told my husband not to answer any calls. We signed up for a $12,000 unit, with $1200 down, and $11,618.28 financed. The total amount due over a ten year period was $26,834.40.     

Awful, I know...


----------



## theo

thehopmart said:


> <snip> I am heading out to send my letter certified mail with return receipt since I am back in town. Definitely doing this myself; asked a lawyer and he wanted $1200 for a letter!
> 
> I will return everything ASAP. Also told my husband not to answer any calls. We signed up for a $12,000 unit, with $1200 down, and $11,618.28 financed. The total amount due over a ten year period was $26,834.40. <snip>



Congratulations on your wise and timely action to reverse an unfortunate decision. Well done!  
You really don't want *anything* to do with the likes of Westgate under any circumstances, even if obtained for *free* (...which $26.8k certainly isn't). 

Rescission rights are clearly and specifically provided *by state law* and can be exercised in two lines and a signature --- even in crayon, if necessary. 
I hope the hungry lawyer who wanted $1,200 to do what you're doing for yourself in 30 seconds and the cost of postage is not your family attorney.


----------



## thehopmart

Hi Theo-

Thank you! And no, my brother would not charge me that much. I hope...  I called an attorney in Winter Haven (I think) because I panicked. But once I calmed down it just took a letter, and $6.00 of postage. Much better! 

I will never make such a rash decision again! Will review carefully next time before I sign the dotted line.


----------



## thehopmart

*Sorry, two more questions...*

Hello Everyone-

I sent everything last Saturday. According to the USPS, they received the letter. However, the return receipt request shows "in transit"...

1) Is this going to be a problem for me? I think they are purposely not signing it to throw me off; I might have to call. 

2) I am thinking about sending another letter today (it's the last day of the ten day period) by regular mail. Should I do it or just relax? 

Thank you in advance. I just want to be extra careful since I wasn't last week.

Tracey


----------



## theo

thehopmart said:


> I sent everything last Saturday. According to the USPS, they received the letter. However, the return receipt request shows "in transit"...
> 
> 1) Is this going to be a problem for me? I think they are purposely not signing it to throw me off; I might have to call.
> 
> 2) I am thinking about sending another letter today (it's the last day of the ten day period) by regular mail. Should I do it or just relax?



First and foremost, *DO NOT CALL THESE PARASITES!* Not today, not tomorrow, not ever. 

Any verbal conversation regarding any already-executed valid contract is absolutely meaningless anyhow, legally speaking. Moreover, the Wastegate Weasels will just use any such phone call as an unexpected but most welcome opportunity to try to salvage or "sweeten" the deal, or to confuse you, or to just flat out lie to you (...again). 

You need not bother sending more mail on this matter either; that's a waste of time and effort. You've *already* fulfilled the legal requirements and timeline to rescind. 
The law is entirely on your side here and even the lying, slimy, deceitful likes of Wastegate will never risk overtly violating clear and specific applicable state law. 

In the eyes of the law, the postmark date of your signed, properly addressed rescission letter is all that matters; you have a date stamped, USPS-issued, certified mail receipt firmly in hand. The recipient-signed green return receipt card may not reach you for another week, but that does not matter one bit. 

You've rescinded. You're done. Relax and take a deep breath. However, also understand clearly that you *may* not see your deposit refund for up to 45 days; it *may* be sooner, but lawfully it *can* be up to 45 days from the date of rescission and there is absolutely nothing you can do to accelerate that refund process or timing.


----------



## RainDrop

*Too late for me to rescind, how do I make the best of this?*

Hi everyone,

I bought a Westgate timeshare back in 2011, and I know this will sound pathetic, but I hardly know a thing about it. 

Like many people, we were fooled, tricked and given lofty (false) promises. We were told the presentation would be 90 minutes. We left our 3 kids in our hotel room while we went for the presentation. 3 hours later, we were still stuck with the sales lady and my kids kept calling me because hotel staff was knocking on their door to check out. 

I was anxious to get back to my kids and the sales lady would not take no for an answer, even bringing a supervisor to sweeten her offer. We finally gave in, against our better judgment and rushed back to our kids. 

Unfortunately for us, we did not know about our right to rescind until much, much later. Bottom line, we were stuck with  this timeshare.

Initially, I had tried to make the best of it. We were given automatic gold membership into Interval International. I tried and tried to find weeks that would coincide with my off-weeks and my kids' off-weeks, but I found it near impossible. I gave up and eventually the Interval membership expired. 

We did get to travel to our "home" timeshare in Orlando 3 times over the years, staying at Westgate each time. We never deposited the weeks, just used our home weeks. 

We also used one of our weeks at Westgate Flamingo Bay in Las Vegas this year. 

I have many unused weeks although I don't know how to confirm that information. Westgate's owner site only shows how much you owe and how much the maintenance fees are. 

Now it's 2015. The kids are older and we finally have more flexibility on when /where to travel. 

So what's my best course of action? Renew my membership with Interval?  If so, how do I know what level membership to pick? Basic, gold or platinum? Is there a better forum board for Westgate suckers like me?

Since I'm stuck with this money-sucking leach contract, I want to make the most of it. 

Thanks, 
Lynn





sunstar715 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've read up quite a bit on here and have decided to cancel my contract with west gate.  I just have one question, and it is probably a really dumb one.  What is the contract number?  Where on the contract for purchase can I find that?  I know its probably very obvious, but I want to be 100% sure I am doing this right.
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## theo

RainDrop said:


> <snip> Unfortunately for us, we did not know about our right to rescind until much, much later. Bottom line, we were stuck with  this timeshare.... <snip>
> 
> So what's my best course of action? Renew my membership with Interval?  If so, how do I know what level membership to pick? Basic, gold or platinum? Is there a better forum board for Westgate suckers like me?
> 
> Since I'm stuck with this money-sucking leech contract, I want to make the most of it.



I am reluctant to say anything about Westgate except to always strongly recommend staying as far away from them as is humanly possible, but that particular advice is obviously both too late and completely useless for your current situation --- that ship has sailed.

If you choose to retain this ownership, keep paying, and try to make the best possible use of it, your options are relatively few. You can use the deeded week(s) as you have done in the past, attempt to "exchange" internally (as you've done), or use an outside exchange company, with which you report having had little or no success. Trying to rent out your week in order to try to consistently cover or exceed your annual maintenance fee costs would be a very tough (...and likely very frustrating) exercise, since available timeshare weeks in Orlando are frequently regarded as being "a dime a dozen". 

You have mentioned a lack of success with Interval Intl, but you have not indicated whether your particular resort is perhaps also affiliated with (much larger) RCI. 
You don't identify your resort by specific name, but I see in a (2009) RCI directory a Westgate Leisure Resort in Orlando, affiliated then with RCI; resort i.d. #4206. 
If that is *your* resort and it is still affiliated with RCI (...very likely), then RCI membership is another potential "exchange" option to consider --- but I have no idea of the "trade value" of your unspecified unit size or unspecified week number (trade value is expressed as a RCI-created form of "currency" called *T*rading *P*ower *U*nits or TPU's). 

Maybe also consider (free) membership in Dial an Exchange, to further expand exchange inventory options. However, unless I'm mistaken, among those three exchange companies mentioned so far, *only* Interval International allows ongoing searches to be conducted without the (irreversible) commitment of depositing a week *first*.

The high hurdle everyone faces with any and every exchange company, regardless of membership "level", is that if you are constrained by school schedules then you are necessarily competing with many others in the exact same boat who are looking for the very same weeks. Simply stated, the "deposited" inventory is limited and finite --- and, to borrow an analogy, there are "a lot of dogs after the same bones".  You might get yourself closer to the front of the line with "gold or platinum" levels of exchange company membership, but in the end it's still a long line with a limited and finite amount of available inventory available and plenty of others in line in front of you. 

I wish I had more positive input to offer. Maybe others can provide a brighter perspective or better suggestions, but frankly I can mostly just offer you my condolences. You're likely not going to be able to sell (or even give away) this Westgate product to anyone else, although you *might* be able to deed it back (only with Westgate's advance knowledge, cooperation and overt consent, of course) if you ultimately chose to just give up entirely on this whole enterprise. Otherwise, I can only suggest that you look at whether RCI membership might actually work better for you, by potentially at least giving you access to a bigger "pot" of deposited exchange inventory. 

Personally, I don't think that a higher level of II membership alone will likely do much for you, but I would be both delighted and pleasantly surprised if someone else weighed in here with an informed viewpoint based on first hand experience which completely refutes that stated personal belief; I claim no such first hand experience with II.  

P.S. To answer one of your other questions --- no, there is no Westgate-specific forum to be found here on TUG. 
Whether there is a Yahoo (or other) Internet group for commiserating Westgate owners I do not know; maybe someone else can / will weigh in on that issue.


----------



## thehopmart

I didn't call, and they have not called me. Whew! I don't think we will get any money back; it was for the discounted tickets, which we received. We "broke even"...

The tracking says the cancellation letter was received, and I have all of my receipts (even though they left the package and return receipt at the post office). So I am very happy! 

Thank you so much, Theo! 

Tracey


----------



## jgjenkins

*One Question*

I am grateful to have found this thread. Without going into a lot of details, I had a lapse in judgement during a recent Westgate pitch, and immediately regretted it. After stewing a few days, I finally decided to look into what my options were, and was grateful to find this and other sites alerting me to the Right of Rescission and 10-Day window in Tennessee. 

I have sent them written notice to the Ocoee address exercising my right of Recission, postmarked today, 5 days after I signed the contract. 

I also pledged in the letter to send the promotional materials (brief case) back under separate cover. 

*Do I return the black binder/briefcase (with the shady hidden contract compartment) back to the same address I sent the cancellation, or do I send it back to the resort where I was (nearly) hoodwinked?*

I realize this question was asked earlier in the thread, but the answer was more "don't worry about that unless they ask." I appreciate that, but I'd rather dot my i's and cross my t's on this one. So, if anyone knows the preferred destination for the return of the promotional materials, I would be grateful.

Oh, and for your tally, it was around 8k (no money down, but they signed us up for the Westgate Mastercard, which would start being charged if we didn't pay off the balance prior to 60 days.)

Thanks!
--
Mr and Mrs J


----------



## Passepartout

J's,  send it to the resort, attn, Sales. The office in Ocoee has no use for those materials. Just keep the postal receipt in case they try to bill you for it.

We are glad you found us, and congratulations for rescinding in time. While Wastegate has nice resorts, their predatory sales practices, and the fact that they strip any benefits from resales, makes it impossible to recommend them.

If TS still interests you, stick around TUG. Learn all about TS, and be ready to make an informed decision. Meanwhile, wait until the down payment is credited to that card, then cancel it. Expect it to take up to 45 days, with no progress report until the credit mysteriously appears.

If ( when) Wastegate calls to try and change your mind about rescinding, don't answer. No good will come of talking to them.

Best wishes, and Welcome to TUG.

Jim


----------



## jgjenkins

*Waiting Game*

Well, they received my rescission notice three days ago, exactly one week after the contract was signed. So far, we haven't heard a peep. The wife was sending back the binder to the resort today, including their "$1000 Travel Savings Card" and "Bonus Week Certificate" they provided at closing. 

As I mentioned, they are completely unresponsive, other than the return receipt for the rescission notice which should hit my mailbox today or tomorrow. I am grateful but surprised. Today is the last day of the Rescission window as I figure it. I wonder if they're going to wait until the window is closed before trying to get us back on the hook? Regardless, the family knows not to answer any calls from TN or FL in the coming weeks. 

Is there anything WG must do to acknowledge the cancellation of the contract, other than refunding any deposits/downpayments, etc.?


----------



## TUGBrian

well done!

glad you found us in time to save $8k!   And im extra happy that we cost westgate another few thousand bucks =)


----------



## Ty1on

jgjenkins said:


> Is there anything WG must do to acknowledge the cancellation of the contract, other than refunding any deposits/downpayments, etc.?



They are under no obligation to notify you a cancellation is complete.  Look for the refund in the next 45 days +/-


----------



## Passepartout

jgjenkins said:


> Is there anything WG must do to acknowledge the cancellation of the contract, other than refunding any deposits/downpayments, etc.?



Nope. There is no requirement to acknowledge receipt or provide a progress report on the rescission. Only a requirement that they DO process it, and that they have up to 45 days to accomplish the refund of any down payment.

Jim


----------



## jgjenkins

*Question about down payment charge*

We didn't put any actual money down when we were at the resort. They put the down payment on a Westgate Mastercard (Which I thought we were going to have 60 days same as cash on, but I'm not exactly surprised that apparent promise isn't meshing with reality). 

Anyway, we got the first statement on that card today, and it has a payment due on 11/20/15, which is well within the 45 days WG has to refund our money/ credit our account.

I am under the impression that we should probably make the minimum payment and then wait for Westgate to credit the full down payment amount back to the card?


----------



## Karen G

jgjenkins said:


> I am under the impression that we should probably make the minimum payment and then wait for Westgate to credit the full down payment amount back to the card?


No. Dispute the charge since you have rescinded the contract. Cancel the card.


----------



## jgjenkins

*Free at last! (Hopefully)*

Happy to report that when we called today to dispute the charge and cancel the WG Mastercard, we were told there was no balance on the card, because WG had credited the down payment amount back to the card on 10-28. Closing the account went off without a hitch.

That appears to be confirmation I was looking for that they are honoring the rescission. 

Hopefully, we're out of the woods. Thanks again to everybody for all of the advice. 

Now — since the core argument for a timeshare was arguably sound, in that we spend a fairly significant amount of money on at least one (and usually two) vacations a year, often in the Orlando area thanks to kids 14 and 9 years old respectively — we may need to start perusing the other threads on this site for (now cautious) prospective owners.


----------



## Karen G

jgjenkins said:


> Happy to report that when we called today to dispute the charge and cancel the WG Mastercard, we were told there was no balance on the card, because WG had credited the down payment amount back to the card on 10-28. Closing the account went off without a hitch.


Great news! Thanks for letting us know.:whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

jgjenkins said:


> Now — since the core argument for a timeshare was arguably sound, in that we spend a fairly significant amount of money on at least one (and usually two) vacations a year, often in the Orlando area thanks to kids 14 and 9 years old respectively — we may need to start perusing the other threads on this site for (now cautious) prospective owners.



look at renting!  you can rent anywhere at any time in orlando!


----------

